# What are people using for cooking grates on cinder block pits?



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 4, 2019)

Putting up a cinder block pit at the inlaws this Christmas because I just feel like cooking a whole hog as it's been almost a decade since I've done a whole hog. But what are people using for cooking grates and/or stretchers to put around the pig for flipping?

I've read everything about galvanized stuff, even though the pit won't get over 250ish degrees. How are people finding non-galvanized stuff? Or are they using galvanized anyway since the zinc only off gasses at something crazy high like 700 degrees??


----------



## flagriller (Nov 4, 2019)

Don't use galvanized, I believe you can get un-galvanized  materials
at the Depot or Lowes.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 4, 2019)

flagriller said:


> Don't use galvanized, I believe you can get un-galvanized  materials
> at the Depot or Lowes.



I agree with Flagriller. . . Do not use galvanized.

Not sure about Home Depot or Lowes ( always hit or miss with me) but I am sure a local welding shop can get you anything you need.  Check them out!

Good luck,

John


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 4, 2019)

Check any local volunteer fire departments,  or American Legion, VFW(if you are a member/qualify for membership).

The might loan you some of theirs until you decide what you want for your own.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2019)

I always thought people used sheets of expanded steel for the cooking grate, chicken wire for the wrapping, and bundles of rebar for the handles to flip. I've never done one, but that's what I'd use if I ever got a bug for whole hog.


----------



## radioguy (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes use #9 flattened  expanded steel, thats the same stuff we use in smokers.  Use angle iron or re-bar for support if you need it.  Best to heat it up and season with oil first

RG


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 4, 2019)

Yep, No galvanized.
Not impressed with selection of metal from the box stores.
If you pick up some raw metal, make sure to give it a good burn off before cooking your food.
Another place to check is local scrap yard.  That's where I got all my replacement parts for the Brinkmann POS.  Just swapped some scrap iron with them and it was a wash.


bill ace 350 said:


> Check any local volunteer fire departments,  or American Legion, VFW(if you are a member/qualify for membership).
> 
> The might loan you some of theirs until you decide what you want for your own.


I would add churches.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 4, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> ... chicken wire for the wrapping, ...


I know a lot of people that use it, but we're back to galvanized with chicken wire


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 4, 2019)

When we used to cook pigs years ago we used 2 pieces of expanded metal wired together. no grate needed


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 5, 2019)

3/4" 11g expanded for the cc grate supported by 5/8 rebar that's drilled into the block. Check out concrete mesh sheets for encasing the pig for flipping. 


























That's just 1/4" steel for the fb cover.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 5, 2019)

If you have a metal stud and dry wall supply close to you , they  should sell the expanded metal in 4 x 8 sheets . They might call it security mesh , or barrier mesh .


----------

